# Wart, Tumour.. Surgery? What would you do!



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Follow your vet's advice. If the vet thought it was suspicious enough to tell you it needs to be removed, it needs to be removed.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

I would want it removed and tested if it were my dog. But I am, admittedly, a worrier.


----------



## Chasepiper (Feb 16, 2018)

What is the worm medication and what kind of parasites did he have?


----------



## Lauren Alexander (Mar 1, 2017)

Chasepiper said:


> What is the worm medication and what kind of parasites did he have?


I don’t believe the vet told us what kind of worms it was. My husband picked up the medication but I don’t think they told him.

The medication was Drontol Plus

We picked it up the first week of January, so say he started it January 5 and he had to take a second dose of it ten days later, so around Jan 15.

And we noticed the next week he was super thirsty. I called the vet but they said it wasn’t a side effect, but he’s also been obsessively barking at construction going on near our house so we figure the barking is causing the drinking. Now this week he’s back to drinking normally but no appetite. So I think it could be a symptom of the drontol but Not sure if he’s be getting symptoms almost 2 weeks after finishing the meds?

He’ll be seeing the vet again in a few days, I just need to decide on the surgery which I’m probably going to go ahead and book because I’m stressed thinking about what it could be!


----------



## Lauren Alexander (Mar 1, 2017)

I just moved Finn’s appointment from Saturday to today. I noticed he has what I think are swollen lymph nodes so of course I think the worst and can’t sleep at night.

I can’t find very much info on the de worming medication so maybe it’s a coincidence all these symptoms showed up at the same time.


----------



## Lauren Alexander (Mar 1, 2017)

The vet confirmed my suspicion and his lymph nodes are in fact swollen. He did bloodwork tonight and results came back “not good.” We are anxiously waiting to find out if it’s lymphoma, but after reading so many stories of other goldens his age (4 yrs old) having it, my gut says he has cancer.

I’m heart broken! He was examined by our vet exactly a month ago when he got his yearly vaccines and everything seemed great (besides the fecal test which revealed he had worms a few days later).

Although he is a very sweet boy, Finn has always been extremely hyper. Like way beyond what I imagined a golden would be like. We were actually looking forward to him calming down as he aged because it means less destruction for my home! It breaks my heart thinking he may not get to grow old.

I never had a dog growing up and always dreamed of having a golden retriever. We got him not long before I got pregnant knowing we’d want a dog food with children. My 2 kids are 2 years and 8 months, it’s killing me thinking if he has lymphoma he may only have a few months left and my baby won’t even know we ever had a dog! And I truly don’t think I could ever get another dog. This is our second cancer scare in about two years (he had a benign tumour removed in august 2018) and my heart just can’t take it. Sorry for the long rant, but I imagine many of you have gone through similar situations.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

Lauren Alexander said:


> The vet confirmed my suspicion and his lymph nodes are in fact swollen. He did bloodwork tonight and results came back “not good.” We are anxiously waiting to find out if it’s lymphoma, but after reading so many stories of other goldens his age (4 yrs old) having it, my gut says he has cancer.
> 
> I’m heart broken! He was examined by our vet exactly a month ago when he got his yearly vaccines and everything seemed great (besides the fecal test which revealed he had worms a few days later).
> 
> ...


I know it's hard but don't assume the worst yet, there is no sense in borrowing trouble before it actually arrives at your door. Hopefully it won't be cancer, and it will be an explainable and fixable issue instead. 
That said if something does happen to him, now or far off in the future, rest assured you will be able to get another dog and love that dog too. I thought the same after I lost my coonhound to hermangiosarcoma, he was my best friend and had been with me through 9 years of ups and downs and I couldn't imagine living without him nor ever loving another dog as much as I had loved him. My Golden is now the love of my life, and I love her as much as I loved my coonhound. It doesn't take away from the love and relationship I had with him, it's like kids. Having another one doesn't change or take away from the love you have or had for the first one, the love just expands to cover the new one too. Please keep us updated I'll be thinking about you guys.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Fingers crossed that you get good news. He's far too young.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm so sorry you are dealing with this at such a young age. I know how worried you must be...

FWIW my holistic vet seems to consider lymphoma to be a cancer that is more responsive to holistic treatment (Chinese herbs, homeopathy, etc.) than most of the cancers. Not saying it could be cured necessarily, but you might get more time and a better quality of life. If you get a bad diagnosis, you may want to add a holistic vet to your team. You can find one near you at VetFinder – Find a Holistic Veterinarian – American Holistic Veterinary Medical Association

I think I've also seen some recent articles of new treatments and advances for lymphoma, so be sure to research that or ask your vet to research it if it comes to that. I've found that the Dog Aware and The Land of Pure Gold websites have some good information.

Sending good thoughts to you and Finn!


----------



## Lauren Alexander (Mar 1, 2017)

Thank you so much for all your kind words! 
I love the idea of the holistic route. I see a naturopath for myself and I absolutely swear by her. I have issues trusting doctors due to bad experiences so I often find myself going to my naturopath for second opinions.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

Lauren Alexander said:


> Thank you so much for all your kind words!
> I love the idea of the holistic route. I see a naturopath for myself and I absolutely swear by her. I have issues trusting doctors due to bad experiences so I often find myself going to my naturopath for second opinions.


Was there any news?


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

I am so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Lauren Alexander (Mar 1, 2017)

Hildae said:


> Was there any news?


No not yet! The tests were done Thursday night. I’m not sure how long they usually take, but hopefully early next week.

Finn was prescribed 2 antibiotics and 2 pain killers for ten days. He’s eating and behaving normally with the medication thankfully.


----------



## Lauren Alexander (Mar 1, 2017)

No update yet! So far from Thursday all we know is the vet confirmed Finn has swollen lymph nodes and blood test revealed high calcium which is “not good” as per our vet. 

I can’t stop crying! I appreciate the comments saying not to worry, and I agree there is no sense stressing until I know! But I just can’t help it! 

The more I read, the more I feel like he has lymphoma. I feel like he is so young (4) but many of the stories I’m reading about seem to be affecting dogs age 3-5. The only tiny bit of hope I have is that he had his yearly shots on Dec 27, and his lymph nodes were fine then. He received his vaccinations followed by worm medication and 2 weeks later his lymph nodes started swelling and he lost his appetite.. so I’m hoping it’s not a coincidence and maybe a side effect from the worms/ worm meds or the vaccine. But he has basically every symptom of lymphoma so it’s not looking good 😢


I read an article via Google that said they don’t know they’re sick, so you should treat them normally. I’ve been trying to do that except some extra walks and cuddles.. trying to hide my tears from him.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

Lauren Alexander said:


> No update yet! So far from Thursday all we know is the vet confirmed Finn has swollen lymph nodes and blood test revealed high calcium which is “not good” as per our vet.
> 
> I can’t stop crying! I appreciate the comments saying not to worry, and I agree there is no sense stressing until I know! But I just can’t help it!
> 
> ...


I understand. My previous dog (not a golden) got hermangiosarcoma and it was an incredible struggle not to just bawl and cling to him. I knew he would be happiest if I would act normal and do our normal stuff, so I did my best but there were times when I cried like a baby. So, I get it. 💜


----------



## Lauren Alexander (Mar 1, 2017)

My sweet boy got his lymphoma diagnosis today. I knew he had it, he’s had every single symptom. I can’t believe how quickly this progressed. I don’t know much longer he has, but it sounds like it’s quite bad. 

My husband will pick up his medication today (as we will run out of his original medication tomorrow) and ask for more details since I was too emotional to ask questions over the phone. 

Sending love to all the people who have gone through the loss of their golden, especially the young ones like my Finn ❤


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry about your boy's diagnosis. 

I hope the medication helps him and you have many days to come.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry. Four is way too young. It's everyone's worst fear.


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

Lauren Alexander said:


> My sweet boy got his lymphoma diagnosis today. I knew he had it, he’s had every single symptom. I can’t believe how quickly this progressed. I don’t know much longer he has, but it sounds like it’s quite bad.
> 
> My husband will pick up his medication today (as we will run out of his original medication tomorrow) and ask for more details since I was too emotional to ask questions over the phone.
> 
> Sending love to all the people who have gone through the loss of their golden, especially the young ones like my Finn ❤


I am so sorry you got this news. I just lost my dog Lucy to lymphoma in December.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

Lauren Alexander said:


> My sweet boy got his lymphoma diagnosis today. I knew he had it, he’s had every single symptom. I can’t believe how quickly this progressed. I don’t know much longer he has, but it sounds like it’s quite bad.
> 
> My husband will pick up his medication today (as we will run out of his original medication tomorrow) and ask for more details since I was too emotional to ask questions over the phone.
> 
> Sending love to all the people who have gone through the loss of their golden, especially the young ones like my Finn ❤


I am so sorry


----------



## Lauren Alexander (Mar 1, 2017)

whemtp said:


> I am so sorry you got this news. I just lost my dog Lucy to lymphoma in December.


I remember reading about your Lucy. So sorry for your loss!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry. He is far too young. I hope there is a treatment that can give him some quality time with you. Not sure where you are, but you should look for a good veterinary oncologist. I can help if you are close to Toronto.


----------



## Lauren Alexander (Mar 1, 2017)

Sweet Girl said:


> I'm so sorry. He is far too young. I hope there is a treatment that can give him some quality time with you. Not sure where you are, but you should look for a good veterinary oncologist. I can help if you are close to Toronto.


Thank you! We aren’t far from Toronto, we are in the GTA. Sadly we are currently living pay cheque to pay cheque while I’m on Mat leave (and it won’t get better, it will actually be worse when I return to work due to day care fees). 

Maybe it was just to make me feel better but my vet said chemo may not even give him much time anyways 😢 

Our vet prescribed prednisone so I’m hoping that buys him a little more time. He stopped eating his food again on Thursday and I can only get a little amount of select human foods into him so I’m hoping it helps with his appetite. I’m not ready to loose him this early! He had no signs of swollen lymph nodes on December 27 at his annual checkup and by Jan 27 they felt huge enough for me to notice and take him in.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm really sorry. He's far too young. Kind thoughts to you as you go through this.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Lauren Alexander said:


> Thank you! We aren’t far from Toronto, we are in the GTA. Sadly we are currently living pay cheque to pay cheque while I’m on Mat leave (and it won’t get better, it will actually be worse when I return to work due to day care fees).
> 
> Maybe it was just to make me feel better but my vet said chemo may not even give him much time anyways 😢
> 
> Our vet prescribed prednisone so I’m hoping that buys him a little more time. He stopped eating his food again on Thursday and I can only get a little amount of select human foods into him so I’m hoping it helps with his appetite. I’m not ready to loose him this early! He had no signs of swollen lymph nodes on December 27 at his annual checkup and by Jan 27 they felt huge enough for me to notice and take him in.


The prednisone will help your boy. 

I lost my Bridge girl to lymphoma several years ago. She was on and off of prednisone at the beginning, Vet then decided to keep her on it everyday. She was on it for about 6 months and was doing well until it progressed and it was time to let her go. 

I know how difficult this is especially since your boy is so young. 
I'm sorry, sending good thoughts to you and your boy.


----------



## Lauren Alexander (Mar 1, 2017)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> The prednisone will help your boy.
> 
> I lost my Bridge girl to lymphoma several years ago. She was on and off of prednisone at the beginning, Vet then decided to keep her on it everyday. She was on it for about 6 months and was doing well until it progressed and it was time to let her go.
> 
> ...


Thank you for saying that. My vet told my husband 6-12 months which I was shocked about because everything I’ve read implied he would only have a 1-2 months and since he stopped eating yesterday I was terrified it might be time now. He started prednisone tonight and he seemed to eat a bit more and seems a little more playful even.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Lauren Alexander said:


> Thank you! We aren’t far from Toronto, we are in the GTA. Sadly we are currently living pay cheque to pay cheque while I’m on Mat leave (and it won’t get better, it will actually be worse when I return to work due to day care fees).
> 
> Maybe it was just to make me feel better but my vet said chemo may not even give him much time anyways 😢
> 
> Our vet prescribed prednisone so I’m hoping that buys him a little more time. He stopped eating his food again on Thursday and I can only get a little amount of select human foods into him so I’m hoping it helps with his appetite. I’m not ready to loose him this early! He had no signs of swollen lymph nodes on December 27 at his annual checkup and by Jan 27 they felt huge enough for me to notice and take him in.


I'm so sorry. If you do want to consult, just to see what an oncologist might say, Dr. Kevin Finora is wonderful. He's at the Central Toronto Veterinary Referral Clinic. You may not need to lose your boy so soon.





__





 Veterinary Oncologists - Dog & Cat Oncology - Central Toronto Veterinary Referral Clinic







ctvrc.ca





I take it you don't have pet insurance. There are some programs that allow you to pay in stages, I think. Worth inquiring. The people at CTVRC are incredibly kind and helpful.

And there is also the OVC at University of Guelph. It may be a more affordable alternative as they are a teaching vet hospital.


----------



## Lauren Alexander (Mar 1, 2017)

Sweet Girl said:


> I'm so sorry. If you do want to consult, just to see what an oncologist might say, Dr. Kevin Finora is wonderful. He's at the Central Toronto Veterinary Referral Clinic. You may not need to lose your boy so soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! I’m going to call around on Monday


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

Prednisone gave me three weeks with my dog Lucy. Some have gotten a few months. Those few weeks, the medication made a difference. She enjoyed doing all of her dog things like walks and playing. Two days before she passed, she did not want to go on a walk. The following day, she could not stop vomiting. We did not want her to suffer, so we took her that night to the vet. That was nine weeks ago today. The steroids really did decrease all of the inflammation and we lived each day like it was the last day. Although it really stinks, I am glad we had those last few weeks. I feel for you with this situation and I pray you get more time.


----------



## Lauren Alexander (Mar 1, 2017)

whemtp said:


> Prednisone gave me three weeks with my dog Lucy. Some have gotten a few months. Those few weeks, the medication made a difference. She enjoyed doing all of her dog things like walks and playing. Two days before she passed, she did not want to go on a walk. The following day, she could not stop vomiting. We did not want her to suffer, so we took her that night to the vet. That was nine weeks ago today. The steroids really did decrease all of the inflammation and we lived each day like it was the last day. Although it really stinks, I am glad we had those last few weeks. I feel for you with this situation and I pray you get more time.


Thank you so much. Finn is doing really well so far. He’s pretty much back to his old self with the exception of he isn’t really interested in his food anymore, but has started begging for human food again and now he’ll eat the kibble when other things are mixed in with it. I’m giving him all the treats and snuggles. 

I guess the one good thing about covid and lockdowns in Ontario is that I can’t really leave the house so I’m with him all the time and don’t need to feel guilty about leaving for work or social engagements.


----------



## Lauren Alexander (Mar 1, 2017)

We lost our sweet Finn today 💔 He seemed to respond well to prednisone. He was eating and hyper again for about a month but he stopped eating again last week. I took him to the vet last week and ran blood work, the vet was surprised as the blood test suggested he was doing really well. His lymph nodes also weren’t swollen anymore and lymphocites in his blood were low I think. He prescribed antacid and antibiotics because he had a fever and infections are common with weakened immunity I guess.. so we thought maybe that’s why he wasn’t feeling well. Finn had some more energy instantly and was eating again for a few days. We knew he wasn’t cured but we thought we were being given more time. He made it to my daughters third birthday (so thankful because she wanted her dog to come to her party.. it wasn’t really a party due to Covid). He ran around the backyard with our daughter on her birthday and we had the best day. Pretty much right after he told us it was his time to go. He wouldn’t eat all of Monday and midway through Tuesday he stopped drinking too. He laid in the corner of the backyard all day. He came inside a few hours before we went to bed but still wouldn’t eat. I knew he threw up a few times outside so I gave him water in a syringe so he didn’t dehydrate. I knew it was time to say goodbye but I crossed my fingers that he was just exhausted from the weekend. Sadly he was no different this morning, so I made the dreaded phone call to the vet and when he saw him he just knew. The vet confirmed it was time and we held him as he drifted to sleep. The house feels empty, my heart is so broken. I can’t believe he’s gone. Sending love to anyone else who has gone through this. ❤


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Finn.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

Lauren Alexander said:


> We lost our sweet Finn today 💔 He seemed to respond well to prednisone. He was eating and hyper again for about a month but he stopped eating again last week. I took him to the vet last week and ran blood work, the vet was surprised as the blood test suggested he was doing really well. His lymph nodes also weren’t swollen anymore and lymphocites in his blood were low I think. He prescribed antacid and antibiotics because he had a fever and infections are common with weakened immunity I guess.. so we thought maybe that’s why he wasn’t feeling well. Finn had some more energy instantly and was eating again for a few days. We knew he wasn’t cured but we thought we were being given more time. He made it to my daughters third birthday (so thankful because she wanted her dog to come to her party.. it wasn’t really a party due to Covid). He ran around the backyard with our daughter on her birthday and we had the best day. Pretty much right after he told us it was his time to go. He wouldn’t eat all of Monday and midway through Tuesday he stopped drinking too. He laid in the corner of the backyard all day. He came inside a few hours before we went to bed but still wouldn’t eat. I knew he threw up a few times outside so I gave him water in a syringe so he didn’t dehydrate. I knew it was time to say goodbye but I crossed my fingers that he was just exhausted from the weekend. Sadly he was no different this morning, so I made the dreaded phone call to the vet and when he saw him he just knew. The vet confirmed it was time and we held him as he drifted to sleep. The house feels empty, my heart is so broken. I can’t believe he’s gone. Sending love to anyone else who has gone through this. ❤


I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry. I know how hard it is to say goodbye. You gave Finn a great life of being loved and a family for him to love. Try to focus on the happy times. Hugs


----------



## I'm Elaine (Oct 27, 2020)

I'm so sorry! Right now your feelings are raw and nothing will make you feel better. But there will be a time that you will be able to look back and remember the good times and you can smile and laugh again at all the great memories you have of when he was healthy. And some day, you will be able to open your heart for another dog that will steal your heart. You'll never forget Finn, but you obviously have enough love for another......someday. Sometimes another pup coming to you right away will help you heal. And sometimes it takes awhile. Give yourself time to grieve and don't be afraid of the tears! I bet every single one of the members here have gone thru what you are feeling right now, and we understand.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of Finn’s passing. The prednisone got us three extra good weeks with our dog Lucy. It sucks because they are great then the decline is so fast when it stops working. Glad you got some extra time that was good with him.


----------



## Lauren Alexander (Mar 1, 2017)

Thank you all for your kind words. 

Everything reminds me of him.. I forget that he’s not here and then I remember and there’s such a sting of sadness. Hours after he was gone, came to the door and I instinctively put my hand down to keep him inside, but he wasn’t there. My husband said he didn’t know anyone came to the door because there was no bark. The next day I heard my husband leave for work at 5am and I felt confused I didn’t hear the back door open for Finn to go pee, and I didn’t hear the clatter of his collar running back to the couch to go back to sleep. I walked downstairs to an empty living room. I could tell my daughter was looking for him even though we’ve told her several times Finn’s in heaven. Last night I went to pet him next to me on the couch but he wasn’t there.. and when I went to bed I slowly put my feet on the ground and instinctively looked down to make sure I didn’t step on Finn at my feet but he wasn’t there. I know these things will go away.. but it kind of makes me sad that I’ll forget all these little details I was used to for 4.5 years. 

I’m not very good at documentation, but I went through my last three iPhones and uploaded every single photo I have taken with Finn into a Facebook album. It broke my heart but it was a good way to think about all the good times. I remember the day we brought him home.. thinking I’ve never loved another breathing thing as much as I loved him! Then my daughter came along and he was just the sweetest, albeit super hyper dog. I never worried that he would hurt her (on purpose). And then my son came along and they were developing a special bond. They shared the same love for floor food - lol. Four and a half years seems like such a small amount of time until you look at pictures and then you realize he has actually been with us through so much. He made such an impact in the short four years he was here. He will always be our first dog and I’ll never forget him.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

I understand. When I lost my first dog, I cried hysterically for a week at least 10 times a day because I accidentally called him to go out to potty or I saw his food bowl or my other dog would go stand where he used to lay and just look at the empty spot or I passed his leash on the hook on the wall...a million reasons. The wound was fresh every single time and just tore me open again and again. It was months before I could even come close to saying his name without a break down. It took a couple of years before it didn't hurt like a physical pain to tell stories about him. He died young too, not as young as Finn, but he died before his 9th birthday of Hermangiosarcoma. 

Please take your time with the grief, everyone processes it at their own pace. Don't let anyone rush you into "being normal" again. It'll happen when it happens.


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

Lauren Alexander said:


> Thank you all for your kind words.
> 
> Everything reminds me of him.. I forget that he’s not here and then I remember and there’s such a sting of sadness. Hours after he was gone, came to the door and I instinctively put my hand down to keep him inside, but he wasn’t there. My husband said he didn’t know anyone came to the door because there was no bark. The next day I heard my husband leave for work at 5am and I felt confused I didn’t hear the back door open for Finn to go pee, and I didn’t hear the clatter of his collar running back to the couch to go back to sleep. I walked downstairs to an empty living room. I could tell my daughter was looking for him even though we’ve told her several times Finn’s in heaven. Last night I went to pet him next to me on the couch but he wasn’t there.. and when I went to bed I slowly put my feet on the ground and instinctively looked down to make sure I didn’t step on Finn at my feet but he wasn’t there. I know these things will go away.. but it kind of makes me sad that I’ll forget all these little details I was used to for 4.5 years.
> 
> I’m not very good at documentation, but I went through my last three iPhones and uploaded every single photo I have taken with Finn into a Facebook album. It broke my heart but it was a good way to think about all the good times. I remember the day we brought him home.. thinking I’ve never loved another breathing thing as much as I loved him! Then my daughter came along and he was just the sweetest, albeit super hyper dog. I never worried that he would hurt her (on purpose). And then my son came along and they were developing a special bond. They shared the same love for floor food - lol. Four and a half years seems like such a small amount of time until you look at pictures and then you realize he has actually been with us through so much. He made such an impact in the short four years he was here. He will always be our first dog and I’ll never forget him.


The adjustment is the hardest part. I am four months out from her passing, but I still pause at times or look for our dog and remember she is not there. I wrote a journal of all of the things I could think of that made her special. I hope to be able to look back on it and smile when the time is right.


----------



## anjaneha (Sep 20, 2021)

Lauren Alexander said:


> _Edited to summarize_
> 
> Finn, our 4 year old golden, has had a growth on his eyebrow for a few months. I felt, based on its appearance, it is probably a wart or a skin tag, and was hoping it would go away on its own, but have been considering surgery and a biopsy for peace of mind. My original post was asking for feedback on whether we should remove it or wait it out. However things have escalated quickly and I don’t know if has any relation to his skin growth.
> 
> ...


What did you do after that?


----------

